# [RISOLTO]Errore emerge calligra

## RMariotti

Salve, stavo cercando di compilare la suite calligra sul computer nel quale sto testando btrfs ma ricevo l'errore:

```

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/app-office/calligra-2.7.2/work/calligra-2.7.2_build'

/usr/bin/cmake -E cmake_progress_report /var/tmp/portage/app-office/calligra-2.7.2/work/calligra-2.7.2_build/CMakeFiles  31 32 33 34

[ 20%] Built target flake

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/app-office/calligra-2.7.2/work/calligra-2.7.2_build'

make: *** [all] Error 2

 * ERROR: app-office/calligra-2.7.2::gentoo failed (compile phase):

 *   emake failed

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=app-office/calligra-2.7.2::gentoo'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=app-office/calligra-2.7.2::gentoo'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-office/calligra-2.7.2/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-office/calligra-2.7.2/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/app-office/calligra-2.7.2/work/calligra-2.7.2_build'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/app-office/calligra-2.7.2/work/calligra-2.7.2'

```

ecco l'output di emerge --info:

```

Portage 2.2.1 (default/linux/amd64/13.0/desktop/kde, gcc-4.6.3, glibc-2.15-r3, 3.8.13-gentoo x86_64)

=================================================================

                         System Settings

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-3.8.13-gentoo-x86_64-AMD_Athlon-tm-_64_X2_Dual_Core_Processor_4800+-with-gentoo-2.2

KiB Mem:     2050224 total,    588484 free

KiB Swap:    7340028 total,   7339972 free

Timestamp of tree: Tue, 17 Sep 2013 11:45:01 +0000

ld GNU ld (GNU Binutils) 2.23.1

app-shells/bash:          4.2_p45

dev-lang/python:          2.7.5-r2, 3.2.5-r2

dev-util/cmake:           2.8.10.2-r2

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.28

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.2

sys-apps/openrc:          0.11.8

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.6-r1

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13, 2.69

sys-devel/automake:       1.10.3, 1.11.6, 1.12.6, 1.13.4

sys-devel/binutils:       2.23.1

sys-devel/gcc:            4.6.3

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.7.3

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4-r1

sys-devel/make:           3.82-r4

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 3.9 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.15-r3

Repositories: gentoo steam-overlay

Installed sets: @steam

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=athlon64 -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/config /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=athlon64 -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles merge-sync news parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox usersync"

FFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://mirrors.linuxant.fr/distfiles.gentoo.org/ ftp://mirrors.linuxant.fr/distfiles.gentoo.org/ http://gentoo.modulix.net/gentoo/ ftp://mirror.ovh.net/gentoo-distfiles/ http://mirror.ovh.net/gentoo-distfiles/ ftp://de-mirror.org/gentoo/ http://de-mirror.org/gentoo/ rsync://de-mirror.org/gentoo/"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --omit-dir-times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/var/lib/layman/steam"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.fr.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa amd64 berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdda cdr cdrbindist cli consolekit cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus declarative dri dts dvd dvdr emboss encode exif fam firefox flac fortran gdbm gif gpm iconv ipv6 jpeg kde kdepim kipi lcms ldap libnotify lock mad mmx mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg mudflap multilib ncurses networkmanager nls nptl ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf phonon plasma png policykit ppds qt3support qt4 readline sdl semantic-desktop session spell sse sse2 ssl startup-notification svg tcpd tiff truetype udev udisks unicode upower usb vorbis wxwidgets x264 xcb xcomposite xinerama xml xscreensaver xv xvid zlib" ABI_X86="64" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump author" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" GRUB_PLATFORMS="emu gentoo_platforms_efi-32 gentoo_platforms_efi-64 pc" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev synaptics" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" LINGUAS="it" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php5-5" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_2" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby19 ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, USE_PYTHON

```

ed ecco emerge -pqv:

```

[ebuild  N    ] app-office/calligra-2.7.2  USE="crypt eigen exif fontconfig gif glib gsf handbook jpeg kdcraw kdepim lcms okular opengl pdf ssl threads tiff truetype xml xslt (-aqua) -attica -fftw -freetds -glew -gsl -jpeg2k -marble -mysql -openexr -opengtl (-postgres) -spacenav (-sybase) {-test} -vc -word-perfect -xbase" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="author braindump flow karbon kexi krita plan sheets stage words" 
```

ho cercato Error nel log con grep ed ecco il risultato:

```

Generating /var/tmp/portage/app-office/calligra-2.7.2/work/calligra-2.7.2_build/plugins/chartshape/moc_FormatErrorBarDialog.cpp from /var/tmp/portage/app-office/calligra-2.7.2/work/calligra-2.7.2/plugins/chartshape/dialogs/FormatErrorBarDialog.h

rtshape/moc_FormatErrorBarDialog.cpp /var/tmp/portage/app-office/calligra-2.7.2/work/calligra-2.7.2/plugins/chartshape/dialogs/FormatErrorBarDialog.h

make[2]: *** [plugins/colorengines/lcms2/CMakeFiles/kolcmsengine.dir/colorspaces/cmyk_u8/CmykU8ColorSpace.cpp.o] Error 1

make[1]: *** [plugins/colorengines/lcms2/CMakeFiles/kolcmsengine.dir/all] Error 2

make[2]: *** [krita/image/CMakeFiles/kritaimage.dir/kis_transform_worker.cc.o] Error 1

make[1]: *** [krita/image/CMakeFiles/kritaimage.dir/all] Error 2

make: *** [all] Error 2

```

Spero di non aver tralasciato nulla.

Grazie mille per il supporto che sono certo mi darete.  :Very Happy: Last edited by RMariotti on Thu Sep 19, 2013 10:44 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## pierino_89

Prova ad allegare il log per intero, nelle parti che hai incollato si riesce a capire che si pianta nel fare il plugin lcms ma non il perché.

Vedo anche che lcms è una USE, quindi se non ti interessa potresti provare a disabilitarla e vedere se così compila.

----------

## sabayonino

 *pierino_89 wrote:*   

> Prova ad allegare il log per intero, nelle parti che hai incollato si riesce a capire che si pianta nel fare il plugin lcms ma non il perché.
> 
> Vedo anche che lcms è una USE, quindi se non ti interessa potresti provare a disabilitarla e vedere se così compila.

 

 *Quote:*   

> lcms 	Add lcms support (color management engine)

 

----------

## RMariotti

Vorrei allegare il log completo ma sono ben 32Mb e non riesco a caricarlo su pastebin.

Ho provato a ricompilare con la use -lcms ma ho questo errore:

```

Calculating dependencies -

!!! Problem resolving dependencies for app-office/calligra

... done!

!!! The ebuild selected to satisfy "calligra" has unmet requirements.

- app-office/calligra-2.7.2::gentoo USE="crypt eigen exif fontconfig gif glib gsf handbook jpeg kdcraw kdepim okular opengl pdf ssl threads tiff truetype xml xslt (-aqua) -attica -fftw -freetds -glew -gsl -jpeg2k -lcms -marble -mysql -openexr -opengtl (-postgres) -spacenav (-sybase) -test -vc -word-perfect -xbase" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="author braindump flow karbon kexi krita plan sheets stage words"

  The following REQUIRED_USE flag constraints are unsatisfied:

    calligra_features_krita? ( lcms )

  The above constraints are a subset of the following complete expression:

    calligra_features_author? ( calligra_features_words ) calligra_features_kexi? ( calligra_features_sheets ) calligra_features_words? ( calligra_features_sheets ) calligra_features_krita? ( eigen exif lcms ) calligra_features_plan? ( kdepim ) calligra_features_sheets? ( eigen ) vc? ( calligra_features_krita ) test? ( calligra_features_karbon )

```

Non riesce a compilare perchè quella use è necessaria per krita(di cui io ho necessità)

Grazie mille per il supporto   :Razz:   :Razz: 

----------

## pierino_89

Metti le ultime 900 righe, dovrebbero bastare.

----------

## RMariotti

Ecco le ultime 900 righe del log:

http://bpaste.net/show/133447/

----------

## pierino_89

Eccolo qua:

```
In file included from /var/tmp/portage/app-office/calligra-2.7.2/work/calligra-2.7.2/krita/image/kis_filter_weights_applicator.h:22:0,

                 from /var/tmp/portage/app-office/calligra-2.7.2/work/calligra-2.7.2/krita/image/kis_transform_worker.cc:42:

/var/tmp/portage/app-office/calligra-2.7.2/work/calligra-2.7.2/krita/image/kis_fixed_point_maths.h:22:31: fatal error: boost/operators.hpp: No such file or directory

compilation terminated.
```

Prova a riemergere boost, non mi viene in mente altro così su due piedi.

----------

## RMariotti

Grazie mille per l'aiuto, boost non era installato, dopo la sua installazione tutto ha funziona a dovere.

 :Very Happy: 

----------

## djinnZ

sarebbe il caso di aprire u n bug, forse si sono scordati di inserire boost tra le dipendenze

----------

## RMariotti

Fatto! Spero di aver riportato bene il bug:

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=485588

----------

## djinnZ

Se lo hai ancora dovresti allegare il log completo a bugzilla e mettere nei commenti quello che i devel ti richiedono.

Spiegare che prima hai avuto l'errore ed aggiungendo manualmente boost a world hai risolto quindi sembra che da qualche parte manchi la dipendenza è meglio.

----------

## RMariotti

Il log l'ho eliminato   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:  , ma posterò ciò che mi hanno chiesto i dev.

Per il log come posso fare?

----------

## pierino_89

 *RMariotti wrote:*   

> Il log l'ho eliminato    , ma posterò ciò che mi hanno chiesto i dev.
> 
> Per il log come posso fare?

 

Rimuovi sia boost che calligra e rimetti calligra   :Razz: 

----------

## Onip

 *pierino_89 wrote:*   

>  *RMariotti wrote:*   Il log l'ho eliminato    , ma posterò ciò che mi hanno chiesto i dev.
> 
> Per il log come posso fare? 
> 
> Rimuovi sia boost che calligra e rimetti calligra  

 

magari creandoti i binari prima per reinstallarli velocemente ( quickpkg )

----------

## djinnZ

```
quickpkg --include-config y --include-unmodified-config y calligra boost boost build

emerge -C calloigra boost boost-build

emerge -1 calligra

emerge -1OK calligra boost boost-build
```

per capirci. Ricorda di configurare PKGDIR.

----------

## RMariotti

se ora vado a riemergere calligra dopo aver eliminato clligra, boost e boost-build mi riemerge anche boost e boost-build   :Confused:   :Confused: 

Come posso fare? Maschero boost e boost-build, non mi sembra però la strada giusta ai fini di reportare un bug.

Comunque sto installando gentoo anche sul mio portatile proverò ad emergere calligra li e vedo se mi si presenta lo stesso problema.

PS: scusate per l'attesa ma in questi giorni sono stato impegnato a scuola.

----------

## djinnZ

Non ti preoccupare.

Comunque se riprendi da pastebin il log e lo alleghi spiegando che hai provato ad emergere calligra ma non si tirava dietro automaticamente boost ed ora invece lo fa, quindi c'è un problema nelle use di calligra e delle sue dipendenze dovrebbero capire. In generale non puoi postare un log e dire "arrangiatevi a capire voi il problema".

Sicuramente dopo aver installato boost la use boost è stata impostata in automatico anche su qualche altro pacchetto, dovresti ricompilare ex novo anche quelli per evere la sistuazione iniziale.

Sul portatile prova a vedere con emerge --info o ufed se la use boost è impostata o meno.

----------

## RMariotti

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> 
> 
> In generale non puoi postare un log e dire "arrangiatevi a capire voi il problema".
> 
> 

 

Non era certo mia intenzione fare ciò, anzi, cerco sempre di contribuire il più possibile, mi spiace di aver dato un impressione negativa  :Rolling Eyes:  , se potessi passerei 10h al giorno a contribuire infatti ho deciso di installare gentoo sul portatile proprio per vedere se il bug fosse dovuto a qualche conf nel computer fisso.

Comunque farò come hai detto tu cercherò di spiegare la situazione, magari 

allegando il log del portatile. L'unico problemino è il dover spiegare in inglese argomenti "tecnici" ma proverò ugualmente   :Smile: 

EDIT: Ho provato ad emergere calligra sul portatile e tutto ha funzionato (ho controllato tra le dep con emerge -av calligra, boost non c'era ma per qualche motivo era gia installato), a questo punto riporterò il log delle ultime 900 righe e spiegerò l'accaduto.

Vi sarei molto grato se qualcuno potesse provare ad installare calligra e lasciare un feedback qua sotto (non è un obbligo, ci mancherebbe, ma se potete  :Very Happy: ).

----------

